# Faulkner Awning Parts



## cooldad (Sep 14, 2010)

Can anyone help me find a faulkner ultra rafter? This is the bar that adds the tension to the awning before sliding it in the upright position.  This fits a 32' Winnebago Motorhome and is located at the front end of the motorhome. It was installed in 1993.


----------



## farmerdad4 (Sep 27, 2010)

RE: Faulkner Awning Parts

I do have most of the Faulkner parts that were left and can help with replacement retro as this changed a few times over the years


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 28, 2010)

Re: Faulkner Awning Parts

I don't know farmerdad4...as far as I know all the Faulkner parts are gone.  My suppliers do not have anything left.


----------



## farmerdad4 (Oct 3, 2010)

Re: Faulkner Awning Parts

I have several skids of Faulkner Awning Hardware , Older Ribbed Arms and newer Smooth Arms no rollers but a few springs,Mounting Brackets, lift hands,


----------



## tpwelch (May 15, 2011)

RE: Faulkner Awning Parts

I am in need of one bracket for a 1991 faulkner ultra  awning. it is the one that attaches to the bottom rail and trailer. wondering if you have one for sale?


----------

